# Computer not showing up in DHCP Client List



## Raivotar (Mar 23, 2010)

I just started having this problem yesterday. I was experiencing weird downloading/internet browsing issues and couldn't figure out what the problem was. I started looking around my router settings and noticed that in my DHCP Client list, my computer isn't in it. The router is hooked up to the computer, so it's not wireless. My phone and my girlfriend's laptop are listed, but the main computer isn't. It's especially causing problems with port forwarding. Downloads will stop because the port isn't showing as open. 

I'm running 64 bit Windows 7 and a Belkin N+ Wireless Router, model F5D8235-4. Firmware is up to date.

Any ideas?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## Raivotar (Mar 23, 2010)

Here you go:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Raiv>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Raiv-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E
Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-1D-7E-DB-3C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, February 09, 2011 9:31:01 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, April 10, 2011 9:31:00 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.Belkin:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:3828:309:bc5e:d93b(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3828:309:bc5e:d93b%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Raiv>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Strange; it has what appears to be a perfectly good IP configuration. Suggest that you reset the router to factory default settings and reconfigure it. See if it behaves any better.


----------



## Raivotar (Mar 23, 2010)

I did that and there was no change. It's weird because it goes back and forth. For instance, sometimes my ports are open just fine and other times, they're not. It goes back and forth, sometimes every few minutes. I've had to reset my router and modem several times a day for the last few days. What are the chances that the router is faulty?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> What are the chances that the router is faulty?


About 99%. It's a Belkin so it will only cost you shipping to get it replaced.


----------



## Raivotar (Mar 23, 2010)

Alright. I'll check it out.

Thank you.


----------

